# What Liquid Do You Use in the Lord's Supper?



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 23, 2012)

Split-off from the Intinction Thread...

Curious as to what liquid (Wine, Grape Juice, Both, Neither) is used at the congregation you worship with/hold membership.


----------



## E Nomine (Feb 23, 2012)

My church uses grape juice which I understand is an exception to the WCF. I believe wine is the appropriate element, but I submit to my session.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 23, 2012)

Port wine

Port wine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rufus (Feb 23, 2012)

Grape juice.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 23, 2012)

Non-fermented fruit of the vine.


----------



## Andres (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow. I'm pretty surprised at the lack of wine used. I realize that not everyone will know the answer, but for those who use juice, what's the reasoning?


----------



## KMK (Feb 23, 2012)

AThornquist said:


> Non-fermented fruit of the vine.



By this do you mean nonalcoholic wine?


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 23, 2012)

KMK said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Non-fermented fruit of the vine.
> ...



I grew up in wine country (Nor Cal) and yet didn't know there was such a thing until you mentioned it. After looking it up, no, that's not what I mean. I was just referring to grape juice.


----------



## JP Wallace (Feb 23, 2012)

We use a non-alcoholic wine thing....except when we have run out when we have used the proper stuff! Tip: never water down wine, it seems to make it smell stronger


----------



## nwink (Feb 23, 2012)

I believe wine is the appropriate element, but my church uses grape juice.


----------



## Tim (Feb 23, 2012)

I am in the same situation as Nathan.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 23, 2012)

I partake of whatever is placed before me. I am not concerned about the fermentation as much as I am in fear of the consequences of partaking in an unworthy manner.


----------



## Loopie (Feb 23, 2012)

My church offers grape juice, but I would prefer it if they offered both. A friend of mine who struggles with alcoholism says that he will not partake of wine, but only grape juice. I respect his desire never to touch a drop of alcohol again. 

On a more personal note, my grandmother is a strict anti-alcohol person. She used to tell me that Jesus only used wine because the water was very impure and unhealthy during that time. People drank wine because it was the least likely to make them sick. After doing a bit more research about the culture, I have come to strongly disagree with her. Obviously they did not have efficient water purification back in those days, but to suggest that no one ever drank water is silly (because they wouldn't survive long without it). 

With that in mind, what are your thoughts on the reasoning behind churches not offering both wine and grape juice? Is it because there may be some people in the congregation struggling with alcoholism?


----------



## sastark (Feb 23, 2012)

We use both wine and grape juice. Not my preference (I believe it is proper to use wine only), but I have not yet chosen to discuss it with the rest of the Session.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 23, 2012)

Loopie said:


> Obviously they did not have efficient water purification back in those days, but to suggest that no one ever drank water is silly (because they wouldn't survive long without it).



Well, the incident of David's men sneaking through Saul's army to get him water from the well of Bethlehem would suggest that David was enough of a water-drinker to miss the waters of home.


----------



## sastark (Feb 23, 2012)

py3ak said:


> Loopie said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously they did not have efficient water purification back in those days, but to suggest that no one ever drank water is silly (because they wouldn't survive long without it).
> ...




Our Lord's interaction with the woman at the well in John 4 comes to mind, as well.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 23, 2012)

We use juice, but I wish we used wine.


----------



## Jeff Burns (Feb 23, 2012)

We used to use both and made it plain which was which, but it caused quite the stir at one point and eventually we decided it was better to no cause any distractions (especially being baptists in the south), so we only offer grape juice now.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 23, 2012)

Scottish Lass said:


> We use juice, but I wish we used wine.



Ditto.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 23, 2012)

Our church uses both. I take wine. My husband will sometimes take grape juice if he's dealing with really bad heartburn. I take the wine even when pregnant.


----------



## Somerset (Feb 23, 2012)

Peairtach said:


> Port wine
> 
> Port wine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Any particular reason for port? Good port is strong and expensive, cheap port is strong and, to my mind, pretty foul. Why not a plain red wine, like Joshua (though I have trouble deciding whether his tongue is sometimes in his cheek).


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 23, 2012)

Just a warning for those dogmatic about using fermented wine. Jeremiah 35.


----------



## sastark (Feb 23, 2012)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Just a warning for those dogmatic about using fermented wine. Jeremiah 35.



The Rechabites could either abstain from the Lord's Table, or they could obey God rather than man, even if that man was their father.


----------



## 3John2 (Feb 23, 2012)

We use both at our church. Seems to work great.


----------



## John Bunyan (Feb 23, 2012)

I've actually never seen real wine being served during communion in a non-catholic church


----------



## E Nomine (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is a quote from Rev. Brian Abshire



> Some people wonder if this is really necessary. Does it really matter if we use grape juice as a symbol of real wine? R.C. Sproul said it best. He said, if it’s only a symbol, then why not use peanut butter and jelly? God Himself declared what symbols we are to use. The Westminster Confession of Faith, the doctrinal standards of Presbyterian Churches requires wine; hence all PCA and OPC elders are oath bound to serve wine in the Lord’s Supper. God did not choose grape juice to represent His precious Son’s blood, but rather wine. He superintended creation so that sugar would ferment into alcohol, to symbolize the effects of His Holy Spirit leavening and working His will in our life. Let us not allow the wickedness of others, who abuse His good gifts, to steal from us, the imagery God Himself has provided. Let us approach His table with humility, and reverence and obedience.



How do the strictest Confessional/RPW churches justify juice? I can't think of anything more elemental and less circumstantial than the sacraments.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 23, 2012)

Going off of what SW shows in that quote, what is the biblical theology show to us in the Lord's Supper through the use of:

1) Bread
2) Wine 
3) What does wine show forth that grape juice doesn't or can't?


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 23, 2012)

Somerset said:


> Peairtach said:
> 
> 
> > Port wine
> ...



I don't know. It's what I've known in Presbyterian churches in Scotland. Look up references to "sweet" in Scripture. Christ's blood is precious and "sweet" to the spiritual taste of the believer.



> "Behold, the days are coming," declares the LORD, "when the plowman shall overtake the reaper and the treader of grapes him who sows the seed; the mountains shall drip sweet wine, and all the hills shall flow with it. (Amos 9:13, ESV)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 23, 2012)

That is a great quote SW.


----------



## Andres (Feb 23, 2012)

E Nomine said:


> Here is a quote from Rev. Brian Abshire
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Just as another thread mentioned the singing of hymns to be considered an exception to the WCF 21, do those who substitute juice consider/mention it as an exception to WCF 29?


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Feb 23, 2012)

Our church uses both. We take wine out of conviction. It caused a stir a few years ago when they started offering wine (before we came), but I'm convinced it is the proper element and am glad to have this option.


----------



## fishingpipe (Feb 23, 2012)

We use both wine and grape juice. I believe the scriptures and the Westminster Confession both teach it should be wine only, and pray that my church repents of the use of grape juice in communion.

I have never observed a teaching or ruling elder that approves of the use of pasteurized (dead) grape juice take exception to the WCoF teaching of the use of wine alone. I believe they should, especially in light of the RPW.


----------



## fishingpipe (Feb 23, 2012)

Romans922 said:


> Going off of what SW shows in that quote, what is the biblical theology show to us in the Lord's Supper through the use of:
> 
> 3) What does wine show forth that grape juice doesn't or can't?



Wine is red, signifying/representing the blood of Christ much better than a purple Welch's grape juice.
Wine ferments. It is alive, like our risen Savior. Grape juice is pasteurized. It will never ferment. It is dead, unlike our Christ.
Wine gives us joy. Sugary grape juice makes us hyper.



> WCOF Chapter 27: II. There is, in every sacrament, *a spiritual relation*, or sacramental union, *between the sign and the thing signified*: whence it comes to pass, that *the names and effects of the one are attributed to the other*.



How poor a representation of the blood of Christ is grape juice. Our forefathers did well to recognize the importance of using what Christ used.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 23, 2012)

sastark said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > Just a warning for those dogmatic about using fermented wine. Jeremiah 35.
> ...



Seth, I think you know we could argue this both ways. God commends the honoring of a person's heritage and parents as long as it doesn't impede upon obeying God. The attitude of heart of the Rechabite's left an everlasting promise to them. God promised them what because they didn't and wouldn't drink anything like fermented wine? I am just saying that some would cut off others and say they are wrong for obeying the vows of a Nazarite or their parents. That is just plain wrong. The substance of fermentation doesn't have a means of grace unless you are brokenhearted maybe and need a rest or the need to make special merriment. The Kingdome of God is not food or drink.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Feb 23, 2012)

Our congregation uses both wine and grape juice. We drink the wine, convinced that it is the biblical element. Moreover, the Belgic Confession of Faith is pretty explicit, stating that "Christ has instituted an earthly and visible bread as a sacrament of His body, and wine as a sacrament of His blood."


----------



## KMK (Feb 23, 2012)

No wine vs grape juice thread would be complete without a link to this must-read sermon: Danger of Being Over Wise | Naphtali Press


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 23, 2012)

fishingpipe said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > Going off of what SW shows in that quote, what is the biblical theology show to us in the Lord's Supper through the use of:
> ...



Oh come on. I can make as many representations about leaven. My family has been wine makers for years. You are assuming the wine they drank was purely red in the first place. What if they used white grapes. LOL. Freshly squeezed grapes is still *Oinos*.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 23, 2012)

I would prefer the use of wine, but an appeal to the WCF against grape juice is anachronistic -- not in the sense that it does not mention wine specifically (of course it does), but in the sense that it is not contra modern grape juice (specifically). Grace juice has to be pasteurized, and that process wasn't perfected until two centuries after the Westminster Assembly met.


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 23, 2012)

My last church used both wine and grape juice, with a marked preference for the wine. There were, however, a lot of ex-fundamentalists and a lot of pregnant women in the church. 

I don't know if one can really say, biblically or from the WCF, that grape juice is totally off-limits, but I am concerned that many congregations adopted it because of unbiblical prohibitions against alcohol. It takes a lot of nerve to say that we've improved on the Lord's Supper.


----------



## Andres (Feb 23, 2012)

Marrow Man said:


> Grace juice has to be pasteurized



You think just because you call it "Grace juice" now that it's equal to wine? 

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------




CharlieJ said:


> There were, however, a lot of ex-fundamentalists and a lot of pregnant women in the church.



My wife continued to partake of the wine the whole time she was pregnant. I don't know what kind of cups you are using but ours hold like an ounce. I don't think having one ounce of wine once a week will harm a baby.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 24, 2012)

Moderate use of alcohol is safe during pregnancy according to all the OB/GYNs I know. And I know quite a few. The only danger to the child is in excess.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 24, 2012)

AThornquist said:


> Moderate use of alcohol is safe during pregnancy according to all the OB/GYNs I know. And I know quite a few. The only danger to the child is in excess.


I guess it depends upon the child and its allergic problems on this side.


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 24, 2012)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I guess it depends upon the child and its allergic problems on this side.



Good point. My mother is allergic to alcohol. A small amount is enough to make her quite ill. I definitely think that the Reformed notion of a sacrament is sufficiently flexible to make allowances for unusual situations.


----------



## KMK (Feb 24, 2012)

Some people are allergic to grapes, some to alcohol, some to gluten, some to yeast. I just don't see how we can accommodate everyone's issues. It is probably best to stick with the Lord's institution and our confessional standards.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 24, 2012)

Do we need to accommodate those who have some physical impairment; like not being able to chew or swallow easily (now there's a path to intinction)? As Pastor Klein says, where do we draw the line on such an accommodation as to the Lord's institution?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 24, 2012)

At the liberal seminary I attended they had 6 different options for the Lord's Supper.

1) Gluten-free bread

2) Yeast-free bread

3) Regular bread

4) Wine

5) Grape Juice

6) Red-colored water


----------



## JP Wallace (Feb 24, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> At the liberal seminary I attended they had 6 different options for the Lord's Supper.
> 
> 1) Gluten-free bread
> 
> ...



Disgraceful..I'd take them to court for discrimination - I'm diabetic where's the Low GI wholemeal option, and I do hope that Grape Juice is 'no added sugar'.


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 24, 2012)

Ours uses both.


----------



## Andres (Feb 24, 2012)

KMK said:


> Some people are allergic to grapes, some to alcohol, some to gluten, some to yeast. I just don't see how we can accommodate everyone's issues. It is probably best to stick with the Lord's institution and our confessional standards.





---------- Post added at 08:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 AM ----------




Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Red-colored water



What's this about??


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 24, 2012)

Diabetic...not kidding.


----------



## JP Wallace (Feb 24, 2012)

BTW I was being sarcastic...(and I am Diabetic)...I just don't think we can or should legislate for all the modern foibles and afflictions in the modern world - in obviously life-threatening exceptional cases maybe.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 24, 2012)

For the diabetics, there is grape juice with virtually all sugar swapped out for artificial sweetener---down to five calories total. It was recommended for Grace, but I'm leery of the artificial sweeteners for her, so she just doesn't drink juice.


----------



## JP Wallace (Feb 24, 2012)

In fact a dry red wine is by far the best option here for Diabetics, indeed red wine is being proposed as a useful component by some studies in the control of Type 2. Could red wine help diabetes blood glucose control


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 24, 2012)

I chose 'neither'. We use some gross-tasting non-alcoholic wine. It is neither properly wine nor grape juice. Still, I sort of prefer it as it somehow feels closer to wine than grape juice. Anyway, this is not a battle I want to face in the second month of my pastorate so I'd better hold my peace!


----------



## JP Wallace (Feb 24, 2012)

JonathanHunt said:


> I chose 'neither'. We use some gross-tasting non-alcoholic wine. It is neither properly wine nor grape juice. Still, I sort of prefer it as it somehow feels closer to wine than grape juice. Anyway, this is not a battle I want to face in the second month of my pastorate so I'd better hold my peace!



Sounds like we have the same stuff....and I prefer it for the same reasons.


----------



## KMK (Feb 24, 2012)

JonathanHunt said:


> Anyway, this is not a battle I want to face in the second month of my pastorate so I'd better hold my peace!



Wiser words may never have been spoken.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 24, 2012)

JonathanHunt said:


> I chose 'neither'. We use some gross-tasting non-alcoholic wine. It is neither properly wine nor grape juice. Still, I sort of prefer it as it somehow feels closer to wine than grape juice. Anyway, this is not a battle I want to face in the second month of my pastorate so I'd better hold my peace!


 Is it Fre? If not, that might be worth a try if you can find it in your area.


----------



## Loopie (Feb 24, 2012)

My chaplain once told me the reasons why he prefers wine over grape juice (he was a former pastor for 20 years, and now is an air force chaplain). He said that wine seems to have a bitter-sweet quality to it that grape juice does not have. When he partakes of wine, the bitterness reminds him of the bitterness of sin, and how God poured out his wrath upon the Son for our sins, while the sweetness reminds him of the sweetness of the Lord's victory, and how the Lord gave us life. Just thought I would share that.


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 24, 2012)

Grape juice. I think the principle is more about the fellowship and communion than it is the particulars of the elements, although I also believe in sticking with the basics of bread and wine and not, as one youth pastor tried, pizza and pop.

Seems like you could get in trouble with giving wine to anybody under 21, couldn't you?

BTW, not to get too far off-topic, but there's something about eating from a common loaf of bread that you don't get when you get individual prepackaged wafers-and the wafers just taste bad anyway.


----------



## KMK (Feb 24, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> Seems like you could get in trouble with giving wine to anybody under 21, couldn't you?



There is no law against using wine with communion.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 24, 2012)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Moderate use of alcohol is safe during pregnancy according to all the OB/GYNs I know. And I know quite a few. The only danger to the child is in excess.
> ...




Good point, sir.


----------



## Miss Marple (Feb 24, 2012)

I wonder if the sense of "communion" is lost if some are partaking of juice and some of wine?


----------



## SRoper (Feb 24, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> Seems like you could get in trouble with giving wine to anybody under 21, couldn't you?



I believe all states exclude sacramental use of wine from their underage drinking laws. In fact, a number of states also allow minors to drink under the supervision of their parents. In any case, we are to obey God rather than man. If wine is required, it is required.


----------



## fishingpipe (Feb 24, 2012)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> fishingpipe said:
> 
> 
> > Romans922 said:
> ...



As far as leavened vs. unleavened is concerned - the Bible and the WCoF both say, "bread." I've never really argued that one.

I have read much about a variety of reasons it would have been red wine rather than white. Everything from the type of soil in the region to the type of grapes that can be grown in that soil to the stability of the red versus white. (Many have said there wasn't even a white wine in those times, but I'm not so sure on that one.) But it's hard for me to think Christ would have used a white wine when saying, "This is my blood poured out for you." Surely His cup held fermented red wine.

For me, the teaching of the confession on "the sign and the thing signified" and "sensible signs" carries quite a bit of weight in my thinking. What is the Confession teaching us if not the importance between these visible attributes that I mentioned? What, then, does it mean when it says "There is, in every sacrament, a spiritual relation, or sacramental union, between the sign and the thing signified: whence it comes to pass, that the names and effects of the one are attributed to the other?" Does pasteurized grape juice represent Christ's blood well?


----------



## govteach51 (Feb 25, 2012)

We use the cheap Walmart grape juice.


----------



## raekwon (Feb 25, 2012)

Both. Folks with wheat allergies occasionally bring their own bread, as well.

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 AM ----------




AThornquist said:


> Moderate use of alcohol is safe during pregnancy according to all the OB/GYNs I know. And I know quite a few. *The only danger to the child is in excess.*



Initially, I read this as "the only danger to the child is in Texas." I didn't get it.


----------



## Andres (Feb 25, 2012)

raekwon said:


> Both. Folks with wheat allergies occasionally bring their own bread, as well.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...



Well we do have rattlesnakes...


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 25, 2012)

CharlieJ said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it depends upon the child and its allergic problems on this side.
> ...



So is Ken Gentry. He mentions that in his book _God Gave Wine_. I'm not sure if I remember what he does for the Lord's Supper, though (the point of the book is that drinking alcohol in moderation is biblical, not the nature of the elements of the Lord's Supper).


----------



## chuckd (Feb 25, 2012)

For those who are dogmatically advocating wine only, are there other ordinances that you strictly observe? For example, in Mr. Klein's post on William B. Sprague's sermon about being over-wise:



> Now, whoever, professing to believe the Bible, endeavors to show that the ordinance of baptism in general, or of infant baptism in particular, is not there enjoined, so far reasons fairly; because he appeals to that which, with every Christian, must be the ultimate standard of truth. But surely it will not do for one who acknowledges the divine authority of the scriptures, to decide that this institution is of no value, merely because he cannot, or does not, discern its uses. I am far from admitting that these uses may not be discerned; *but even if they could not be, I would say the grand question is, whether God’s word authorizes the institution; and if so, to refuse to submit to it were to make one’s self over-wise.*



Does your church observe head-coverings for women? Do you literally wash others' feet? Or is there something unique about the Lord's Supper that wine must be dogmatically observed, but the others (one mentioned along with the tradition of the Lord's Supper in 1 Cor. 11) should be viewed as symbolic?

*I know over email or forums some language (intonation) is lost, but the above are honest questions that I would like thoughts on. I'm not trying to be rude.


----------



## Craig.Scott (Feb 27, 2012)

We use wine. I would never take communion with grape juice, it is a breach of the Regulative Principle. 





In Christ


----------



## fishingpipe (Feb 27, 2012)

chuckd said:


> For those who are dogmatically advocating wine only, are there other ordinances that you strictly observe? For example, in Mr. Klein's post on William B. Sprague's sermon about being over-wise:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if I fall in the "dogmatic" crowd you mentioned, though I believe wine-only to be the correct position, but I'll try to answer.

Neither head coverings nor foot washing are sacraments. The Westminster Confession does not teach us we are to observe either as a mandate as it does when it says, "bread and _wine_." The Lord's Supper is not a tradition, but a sacrament. We should observe it as Christ instructed us to observe it, with the elements he used. Hopefully that helps, from my poor layman's perspective.


----------



## Craig.Scott (Feb 27, 2012)

chuckd said:


> For those who are dogmatically advocating wine only, are there other ordinances that you strictly observe? For example, in Mr. Klein's post on William B. Sprague's sermon about being over-wise:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I agree with head coverings. On foot washings it was not a worship practise but hygienic as that was a practise at that time. If it was got worship I would submit before the Word and be I obedient. 

God would not have instructed wine if He did not want us to do do. 








In Christ


----------



## Stargazer65 (Feb 27, 2012)

The folllowing was meant as a facetious comment and was not to be taken in a serious manner, I apologize for any confusion:

Posted originally by myself


> Wow, I can't believe how many Christians are using wine. What's next, ashtrays in the pews?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 27, 2012)

Stargazer65 said:


> Wow, I can't believe how many Christians are using wine. What's next, ashtrays in the pews?



I don't understand the point? What connection can there be between observance of the sacrement of the Lord's Supper, and ashtrays?


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 27, 2012)

SRoper said:


> J. Dean said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like you could get in trouble with giving wine to anybody under 21, couldn't you?
> ...


I did not know that! Very interesting information!


----------



## Andres (Feb 27, 2012)

Stargazer65 said:


> Wow, I can't believe how many Christians are using wine. What's next, ashtrays in the pews?



As uncharitable as your comment is to the saints of this board, I find it even more unsettling that you are attempting to link partaking of the Lord's Supper with careless alcohol abuse. Perhaps you need to reevaluate your understanding of the Lord's Supper.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 27, 2012)

Perhaps he was being facetious. Might as well find out before everyone piles on.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 27, 2012)

SRoper said:


> J. Dean said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like you could get in trouble with giving wine to anybody under 21, couldn't you?
> ...



Mississippi would fall under "supervision of the parents" as far as I can tell. Since there are so many "dry" counties in Mississippi, there is a specific exception to the "illegal possession" laws for sacremental wine:

§ 97-31-33. Sale, possession, etc. of intoxicating beverages prohibited; exceptions; records to be kept by carrier; exceptions may be relied upon as defense 


Nothing in this chapter shall make it unlawful:

(a) For any minister or priest of any religious sect or denomination in actual charge of a church, religious order or congregation to order, purchase, and have shipped, transported and delivered, wine for sacramental purposes, nor for any common carrier to ship, transport, carry or deliver wine for said purposes to any such minister or priest, nor for any such minister or priest to have, receive, control or possess wine for sacramental purposes, but the said wine shall remain in the possession of such minister or priest save when the wine is being administered in the sacramental service or in the service in commemoration of the Lord's Supper.


----------



## Stargazer65 (Feb 27, 2012)

AThornquist said:


> Perhaps he was being facetious. Might as well find out before everyone piles on.



Ooops, I should have thought before I posted.

I apologize to anyone I may have offended, yes I was being facetious. Actually I would prefer wine for the Lord's Supper (but we don't have it), and I use alcohol in moderation personally.

At a church I previously attended, alcohol and smoking would have been associated with unsaved people only, hence the facetious remark linking alcohol and smoking.

OK, I'll just shut up for a while now and crawl into a hole somewhere...


----------



## Stargazer65 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you, I've gotten rusty on my internet posting skills.

Is there a smiley for spanking yourself like Rush Limbaugh does when he offends one his listeners?


----------



## BJClark (Feb 27, 2012)

our church uses grape juice, why? I have no idea..but I will ask..

And what do you use for the 'bread'? 

Do you use the wafers? crackers? or bread?


----------



## KMK (Feb 27, 2012)

BJClark said:


> our church uses grape juice, why? I have no idea..but I will ask..
> 
> And what do you use for the 'bread'?
> 
> Do you use the wafers? crackers? or bread?





This thread has become unwieldy and is now closed. 

Bobbi, would you mind starting a new thread if you want to ask about the bread? This thread was supposed to be primarily about the liquid aspect.

If anyone wants to address the elements vs. the circumstances surrounding the LS, please see this thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/lords-supper-what-element-what-circumstance-72954/


----------

